# Stahls’ Offers June Hotronix® Heat Press Specials



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Purchase a Hotronix® heat press from Stahls’ during the month of June and receive free ground freight shipping in the continental U.S. Offer excludes Air Fusion™ and Dual Air Fusion™ heat presses. No minimum order necessary.

Or purchase a Hotronix Air Fusion™ or Dual Air Fusion™ heat press in June and receive $100 in free product. For online purchases, Stahls' customer service will contact you regarding free product after your order has been placed.

For more information visit stahls.com/heat-press or call 800.4.STAHLS. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

